# Stone Harbor Stripers Early AM 7/4



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

This is a second hand report from a buddy staying at his family place on 110th street in Stone Harbor, started fishing last night off his dock in the back bay around 11PM and finished up early this morning around 3:30AM. He was fishing low outgoing to dead low and caught five stripers! 1 came on a 6" red/white yozuri, he was 23", the other four were caught on clam and measured 9" (yes nine inches), 21", 23", and a big boss at 37"! He said the stripers were popping bait all over the bay so if you're in the area it is definitely worth looking for stripers even though the tackle shops haven't mentioned them. He also had an estimated 40" tail in a bucktail to his dock light a number of times but he would not strike.


----------

